# Cub Battery Box Project



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorta been at it again. This one though has been going on for a while. Trying to find a good way that I can afford for new battery boxes for me Cubs.

Check this out - 

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sk...attery Box/Rudi's Battery Box_files/frame.htm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Rudi nice job:thumbsup:


----------

